# HELP WANTED Termite/Pest Control Technician



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Extreme Termite & Pest Control looking for experienced technicians
Call 492-9225


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is this Doug?


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes
You need a job?
Do you have experience?
Do you like to crawl under houses?

My current Termite Tech has to move to Boston to be 
with family. Looking for a replacement and to add a PC tech?


----------

